# How to Install New Fletchings



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

Many of you may not have heard of this company but they are out of Ray Township and they make vanes for your arrows. Many hunters probably have not heard of them, but they are well known in the Olympic community. 20 of the 24 Medals at the games in Rio were won my archers using their product called, Spin Wings. Original Spin Wing Vanes feature a curved pocket design that traps and compresses air to rotate the arrow twice as fast as the average vane. The high-spin rotation improves arrow flight for tighter groups, even in changing wind conditions. The thin curved design has minimal drag.

This is a new product myself and a few others from TKZ Outdoors will be using this fall. Really accurate, and have proven to be quite durable!


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

I have been around a lot of recurve shooter that use them but never seen anyone using them with broad heads. Can you do a video using them with BH? I would be interested to see how they fly.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

River Bends Park


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

kneedeep said:


> I have been around a lot of recurve shooter that use them but never seen anyone using them with broad heads. Can you do a video using them with BH? I would be interested to see how they fly.


Yea absolutely. They fly like darts, I'll put a practice head on my arrow with a nocturnal and post a short video for you to see.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Spin Wings are fantastic for hunting. I personally use XS Wings for hunting and target shooting. Fly amazing out to 100+ yards and are less effected by wind drift. Great for western hunters where it's windy almost every single day. They will not last if shot through a target, but they handle hunting abuse just fine. Highly recommend them.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

otcarcher said:


> Spin Wings are fantastic for hunting. I personally use XS Wings for hunting and target shooting. Fly amazing out to 100+ yards and are less effected by wind drift. Great for western hunters where it's windy almost every single day. They will not last if shot through a target, but they handle hunting abuse just fine. Highly recommend them.


Here's a picture of mine on my hunting arrows.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Couple of tips to add after watching the video......

1. Make sure to wipe down your arrow shaft with alcohol before applying the vanes.

2. You can buy wraps that already have lines.

3. If you choose to, you can use a regular fletching jig to install them without lines.

4. Apply the tape to the vane first, then trim off the excess before applying it to the arrow. It's much faster, cleaner looking, and you're able to get a fantastic bond. If needed, to help place the tape on the vane, you can put it in a fletching jig clamp which flattens it out temporarily. It returns to shape when releasing the clamp.

5. Cut the black wrap in half before applying. The full length is not needed and just builds up unnecessary height onto your arrow shaft.


----------

